# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Caleb Klauder & Reeb Willms duo videos

## Jim1954

Just noticed some videos that came out this year of Caleb Klauder & Reeb Willms so thought Id share a few favorites with fans here. There's been so many great high quality videos of them over the years. 

Love them with Foghorn Stringband too, a big favorite of mine, and with the Caleb Klauder Country Band, the only group I got to see in concert but got a chance to talk with Reeb so can't complain, a highlight of my life!

Hope you enjoy!

----------

Charles E., 

Gary Alter, 

gfury

----------


## HonketyHank

That Danville Girl was the best clawhammer mandolin I have heard in a long time!

I do like Caleb's music and I am in awe of his picking style. I bet he wears out mandolins pretty fast. He is apparently local to the Portland Oregon area, but I have not yet seen him in person.

----------

Jim1954

----------


## Jim1954

A Caleb fan, great, looking a bit rare here, so far, but not too surprised I guess. Glad you liked Danville Girl. I love that rhythm he gets going on it and Reeb's part too. I didn't know there was such a thing as clawhammer mandolin, just clawhammer banjo which I love. Googled it and found thread from here on it, interesting. 

Yes, he (and I think Reeb too) live in Portland. Lucky you in Beaverton, very close. I noticed some musicians don't play in their hometown a lot though if they can't fill the seats. Looked at his schedule, his Country Band will be there December 1st and Caleb and Reeb are doing a house concert on the 7th.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Big Caleb fans, the Cafe.

We published this feature interview on him back in 2015 which contains specific questions and answers about his clawhammer technique on mandolin. It's pretty amazing to hear it.

----------

Jim1954

----------


## Jim1954

Great interview! Never saw saw that. Thank you! 
Glad to hear "Big Caleb fans, the Cafe."

----------


## Jim1954

I’ll post some older favorites of mine for those who haven't heard these before. 
My apologies if posting more than 3 videos is against the rules. 


Been on the Rocks So Long

----------

Gary Alter, 

Kevin Winn

----------


## Jim1954

Tired of Saying Sorry

----------

Bill Foss, 

Gary Alter, 

Jim Nollman

----------


## CavScout

Thanks for these. I am a big fan of Caleb. I took several lessons with him at the 2018 Monroe Mandolin Camp. He's a heck of a nice guy and a great mandolin player with an amazing repertoire of obscure old time and fiddle tunes.

----------


## Simon DS

Many thanks for posting these vids Jim, loved their, Last of my kind.

----------


## Kevin Winn

"Last of My Kind" is my favorite from these two.  I saw Caleb's Country Band (w/Reeb) last year at the Mountain Music Fest at Timberline.  Great set.  Those two know what they're doing.  Caleb's Sullivan F is pretty much my Grail instrument...

----------


## Jim1954

Good to see some more Caleb and Reeb fans, glad you enjoyed the songs!

CavScout - You were so lucky to get some lessons from Caleb, must have been a great experience. I can imagine him being a really nice guy, which would make it even better. 

Simon and Kevin - Last of My Kind certainly is a gem, one of my favorites of theirs. Reeb's voice is perfect for it and Caleb's playing is so tasteful, it flows with it so nicely, and love his vocal harmony. That beautiful rural setting and nice cabin porch is perfect for them too. They also do that great song "Hard Times" there with Caleb playing some real fine fiddle, it's on YouTube.

----------


## HonketyHank

I had a chance to see Caleb and Reeb in a house concert here in the Portland area last December. I sat right up on the first row and learned all his secrets. For instance he uses a white Wegen pick. I gotta get me one of those. My black one just doesn't want to do like his white one. :Disbelief:

----------


## Jim1954

First row at a house concert, wow, doesn't get better than that, a lucky man! And living near their home gives you many chances to see all his groups, that's great. I imagine you did learn some things just watching that close.

----------


## Don Grieser

Looking forward to taking some classes with Caleb at Monroe Camp.

----------

